# Barber in Quarry Bay Area??



## luluslair (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi All,

My husband and i are moving to HK end July. He is more worried where he is gonna cut his hair!!

Anyone can recommend a barber? he has a sort of flat top....

Thanks


----------

